# Case Model 448



## slacroi1 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am looking for a snow blower attachment for my Case model 448. I am hoping to find more information on this tractor. I would like to restore it. It has a 20 HP Onan engine.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

restoring it would be great! i am working on restoring my case YT114 as rare as it is.


----------

